

UltraEdit for Linux - neovive
http://www.ultraedit.com/products/uex.html

======
pilif
IMHO it's a good thing to see commercial software being ported to Linux.

Now granted, on Linux, we probably don't need yet another editor - especially
no closed source one, but it's the spirit that matters.

The more companies out there producing Linux software, the more companies will
do the same, accumulating momentum and in the end forcing stuff like Photoshop
to happen on Linux sometime in the future.

UltraEdit is a well known product on the Windows world and it's being produced
by a well known company, so if they see value in producing a Linux desktop
version, others might too.

~~~
jbm
I was one of the people who ran UEStudio on Windows. When I switched to
Ubuntu, I did not find the open source editors to my liking (yes, I know,
heresy).

However, over the past year Komodo has stopped crashing enough to be the
perfect editor for me. I don't see anything Ultraedit does that Komodo
doesn't.

If they had come out on the market an year ago, I might have felt differently.

------
rufugee
I used to _love_ UltraEdit back in 2000 before I completely switched over to
Linux. It handled the various languages I needed (Java, Perl, PHP, Tcl) very
well. After switching to Linux, I searched high and low for something that
approached its feature set and user-friendliness and ended up with jEdit,
which was a very solid replacement. vim and emacs are great, but both jEdit
and UltraEdit are very approachable to the newbie.

I've downloaded the Ubuntu package and am impressed with the job they've done
porting it over. It looks beautiful. I commend them for their effort. Not sure
I could come back at this point, but man I wish I had this 9 years ago...

I hope the port proves rewarding for them.

------
neovive
UltraEdit is my favorite editor on Windows, which is why I was pretty happy to
see it being made available for Linux. It is true that being closed source
will make it difficult to succeed on Linux, but it's a good sign nonetheless.
The website mentions that a Mac version is coming soon, which should be
interested -- at least in comparison to TextMate.

~~~
brandon
I remember a time when UE was really the best option for Windows. Just think,
(S)FTP integration! I certainly put a lot of miles on it.

Nowadays though, so many editors (some of them free) with identical feature-
sets have popped up across all platforms that the only way I can see this
having traction is if former users are really vying for the UltraEdit UI.

I remember having UI separation anxiety moving from Photoshop to GIMP, but my
memories of UltraEdit aren't so fond.

------
jacquesm
That's great news but about 5 years too late... I've long since weaned myself
of the habit.

~~~
akamaka
That sums up how I felt, too. I was excited at first, but then remembered that
I stopped using UltraEdit when I switched to Linux on the desktop.

Still one the best editors I've used, though, and was my favorite on Windows.

------
icco
Meh, I don't need another editor for linux, vim is enough for me.

~~~
slmbrhrt
Yeah, no offense UE, but gvim's already got all your front-page features.

Find/replace? Of course.

Hex editing? Yes, via external helper xxd.

Column mode? If you mean block visual mode, yes. Justifying text is available
through a macro.

Highly configurable and powerful? I'd say so.

Macros and scripts? Naturally.

Highly configurable GUI with file tabs, split windows, and more? Yes, yes,
yes, and please define 'more' more succinctly.

~~~
eli
Just because gvim (or emacs) can already do everything anyone has ever
conceived of doing with a text editor doesn't mean it can't be improved upon.

~~~
jules
Exactly. It's the interface that matters, not the feature list.

------
detcader
What's wrong with Geany?

